# 2008



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

This is funny ans scary at the same time!

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_con ... 008cc1.swf


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It won't happen, my worst fear is Jeb Bush running for it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> It won't happen, my worst fear is Jeb Bush running for it.


Well then, I hope your worst fear is realized in 2008.

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Well then, I hope your worst fear is realized in 2008.


Haha, you really don't care if you hurt America do you?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't believe that Jeb Bush would hurt this country. At least, not anywhere nearly as badly as Hillary would.

huntin1


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

It is funny, but not that funny. Hillary won't be running in 2008. I think it will be someone who we haven't heard from, such as a Gov. I don't think the Dem's will send her out for a guarntied loose. I am looking forward to the next pres. campaign.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Doesn't anyone just laugh once in a while?????????????????


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Sure.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

k: k: k: k: k: k: k: k:

:toofunny: :toofunny:

I did think the link you posted was funny. Unfortunately I let myself get sucked into M_T's BS again. I gotta work harder at trying to ignore him. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey I laugh, especialy when somebody said Jeb was going to run now thats funny!

TC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I did think the link you posted was funny. Unfortunately I let myself get sucked into M_T's BS again. I gotta work harder at trying to ignore him.


It is only recently that I have noticed just how precious all of you are. The child like logic that some of you use is just too funny.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman

Yup, that was funny. I don't know if Hillary would get the nomination, but I am sure she would like it. ej4prmc has a handle on this one. The democrats would not want a sure loss. The only question is are they smart enough to know this. I think the majority are, but it appears a few radicals have control of the party. I sure wish the democratic party would get back to what it was years ago.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I sure wish the democratic party would get back to what it was years ago.


Really? I wish the republican party would get back to where it was a while ago, before it started in with false promises, talking points and fiscal liberalism.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Many scoff at the notion of Hillary running and winning in 2008. But its not as far-fetched (apologies to Fetch) as it might seem.

No Republican "heir apparent" yet.

Recent Hillary statementts seem to indicate she is moving "rightward." Maybe not all the way to the center mainstream (Wherever that is.) But rightward none the less.

And you can't discount the notion that many folks would be enamoured with the idea of a woman as President.

And then there are a sizeable number of folks who like the idea of a divided gov't. And it doesn't look like Congress will change hands.

President Bush was elected handily this last time...but he had a good organization and a good advisor in Karl Rove. Can the next Republican candidate put together as effective a team?

I could envsion several plausible scenerios where Hillary is elected in 2008.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

zogman, thanks I needed a good laugh.  And yes it is a little scary.

:lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I wish the republican party would get back to where it was a while ago


I'm speaking from experience MT, please don't pretend to relate.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Plainsman

Careful he may be much older that he says.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I sure wish the democratic party would get back to what it was years ago.


 Kind of odd that you would say that because I can remember back to the Kennedy years though I wasn't quiet old enough to vote then. Had I been I would have voted for Kennedy and the Democrats before him. Seems that the Democrats started their move towards the Socialist party they are today with Johnson. At the same time the Republicans moved into the slot the Democrats occupied and the Republicans today are the old Democrats. At least that is the way it appears to me. One thing I wouldn't do is take Hillary and her desire for power for granted and I'm pretty sure Kerry will make another run. Should be interesting to say the least. Jeb Bush, I don't think he would be foolish enough to run on the hells of his brother. 2012 or 2016 maybe.


----------

